# Ball Pythons > BP Breeding >  First hatchling ever!  :D

## Frankgtp

Hi !    :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancing Carrot:  
I just wanted to share some pics with you guys. 
I've been working for that since almost one years and finally today, 4 little head were looking at me when i checked the incubator. 
Thx a lot to the bp.net community for tons of information i did not find anywhere else. 
Here 2 pics i just took more to come later   :Dancing Carrot:   :Smile:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Rolleyes2:  

 

 

Two of the head are not the same colors as the 2 other but both parent are normal. 
I'm a little worried is it normal? 

Tyvm for looking and sry for my English, I'm learning everyday reading bp.net   :Smile:  

Frank

----------


## Nordinho

Holy cow! Is that a Hypo???
It sure looks gorgeous  :eek: 

Please, post some more pictures after it sheds    :Dancing Carrot:

----------


## python.princess

congrats! that def. doesn't look like a normal to me!

----------


## Spaniard

Very Nice looking snakes right there.  I was thinking a hypo as well, the only thing I know of that can cause changes in a snakes physical appearance without being a genetic trait would be varying swings in the incubating temperatures.  Are you sure both parents where normal and not heterozygous for some other trait?  Post some pics when they come out of the eggs for sure!

----------


## Schlyne

Congrats!  I'm not sure I'd leap the gun and call it a hypo let.  I'd wait until after it sheds for the first time.

----------


## Larry Suttles

Yep a normal but hey I'm a nice guy I'll give you fifty bucks for it unsexed and even pay shipping!!

J/k

Nice hypo! Either your joking or you've got a horseshoe tucked away where the sun don't shine. Either way congrats!!!

----------


## Frankgtp

omg!!  :Dancing Carrot:  
Are you guys serious? Both parent doesn't look like hypo at all.
If those are hypo, it means that both parent are het ?? or hypo+het ??   :Confused:  
I just checked the min/max on the herpstats of the incubator and the max were 90.1F so no spike occurs.
I looked again few min ago : two little black head, two *purpleish* and 1 egg to go.
I'll post some pics when they come out and after they shed.
But its almost impossible that both are het   :Sad:   :Confused:  

thx for looking   :Smile:   :Sunny:  
Frank

edit* Mom and dad are w/c from different pet store

----------


## Thomas Jones

Congrats you are a lucky ass fella. It is either a ghost or a caramel albino hard to tell by the picture. Congrats man.

Congrats Frank you have your own line of Hypos.

----------


## dr del

Hi,

Congratulations!! :Rock on:  

It definately looks intresting but once you've had the shed you should have a better idea.

Not sharing pictures would be almost unforgiveable at that point. :Razz:  

It would be awesome if your first ever hatchlings were a new line of morphs.:eek:  :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancing Carrot:  

But just breeding them at all is a great achievement.


dr del

----------


## adizziedoll

Oh man I love the purple color hypos give off - did anyone see that hypo g-stripe?? SICK!
Congrats man!

----------


## adizziedoll

> omg!!  
> Are you guys serious? Both parent doesn't look like hypo at all.
> If those are hypo, it means that both parent are het ?? or hypo+het ??  
> I just checked the min/max on the herpstats of the incubator and the max were 90.1F so no spike occurs.
> I looked again few min ago : two little black head, two *purpleish* and 1 egg to go.
> I'll post some pics when they come out and after they shed.
> But its almost impossible that both are het   
> 
> thx for looking   
> ...


Wait - r u serious???? I posted, and then you responded.  You seriously bred 2 unknowingly het for hypos??  Wow - jealousy. right here.

----------


## RoyalGuardian

SO PRETTY!!! Uber congrates!

----------


## Rapture

This is a pretty interesting thread.

----------


## Ridley

They certainly look hypo to me. I must say, it has to be a pleasant surprise to hatch 2000$+ worth of babies from a supposed normal x normal paring, lmao. Good job!!!

----------


## muddoc

Congrats on your new Hypos.  I would love to see pics after they hatch and shed.  I would say that you are lucky to unknowingly pair up a pair of Het Hypos together, as the odds are definitely against you.  Where/when did you get the parents?  Do you know if they were farmed babies?

----------


## Holbeird

Those really do look like hypos to me  :Smile:

----------


## Frankgtp

Hi,
 First tyvm for all the comments.  :Sunny:  
 I still cant belive it.
  I just got back from school and its been a very long day.
I checked the incubator and only 1 normal is out yet.  :Rolleyes2: 

Tim: I bought the female in 2002 from a petstore and the guys told me she was wild caught. 
I got the male from from a different petstore in January 2006. The girl told me they had w/c and c/b in the same tank. I dont think they would place a w/c with c/b so i guess they all w/c.

Pictures as soon as i can   :Dancing Carrot:   :Saber duel:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Taz:  
thx

Frank

----------


## Frankgtp

Update !!
Here the pic 2 are out!!!
Tell me what you think plzzzzz   :Taz:   :Rolleyes2:   :Taz:  

The normal:


The special:


thx
Frank

----------


## dr del

Hi,


Yup that looks special alright. :Sweeet:  

Remember if it does turn out to be something (you will be more certain after a couple of sheds) then the normals are possible hets for it as well. :Very Happy:  

keep the pictures coming. :Rock on:  

In fact can I request one of the belly patterns of the specials (mid body-ish to tail if they squirm and you cant get all of it. :Smile:  ) ?



dr del

----------


## Rapture

Wow, that is a nice hypo!

----------


## muddoc

> Remember if it does turn out to be something (*you will be more certain after a couple of sheds*) then the normals are possible hets for it as well. 
>  dr del


Derek brings up a very interesting point.  I would definitely say that that is a Hypo from the picture, but remeber that Hypos do shed clear (meaning that there is no pattern on the shed), so it will be easy to identify those as Hypos after their first shed.

----------


## adizziedoll

This is nuts. The end.

----------


## Ridley

Thats a hypo with 100% certainty............and a dang nice one at that

----------


## andwhy6

i think im speaking for everyone when i say that you are living one of the bp breeding dreams right now. FREAKING AWESOME!  Hope im just as lucky   :Very Happy:

----------


## juddb

Wow from a pet store!!!! Thats amazing....   :Rock on:  man good for you.  :Salute:

----------


## Frankgtp

Hi, 
I just wanted to do a quick update before i get to work   :Smile:  
4 are out of the eggs.
2 Special and 2 normal
Last head just poped and its *purpleish* too!   :Sunny:   :Taz:  
Group picture as soon as the last one is out.

Tim: Tyvm for the info it will be easy to see indeed if shed are always clear.

Dr.Del: Ill get a shot of the belly as soon as i can

thx for looking everybody   :Smile:  

Frank

----------


## hoo-t

We hear, all the time, new people asking, "I just got my new bp at Wal-Pets-Mart-Co, how do I know what its het for?"   And the standard reply is "If you got it at Wal-Pets-Mart-Co, its not a het, its a normal.  Sellers know its a het, and price it accordingly."  You, my friend, seem to be proving what we should all know deep inside.  The morphs we have are wild occuring.  Its not that our wc/ch snakes aren't het, its that IF they are, proving it would be horribly difficult, because we don't know what genes to put with it, if any!

Just speculating here, but my guess is that your male is CB.  I've heard more than one breeder state that he dumps his male hets on the wholesale market to pet stores to be sold as normals.  You really lucked out getting a male het that "matches up" to your possible CH/WC female!  All this assuming that your babies are truly Hypos, which they sure appear to be.   You might want to ask the store where you bought your male where they buy their snakes.  If they can give you a breeder's name, contact the breeder and ask him about het hypo males.

How many eggs total?  So far, 2 normals and 3 possible hypos?  Fantastic odds for het to het breeding!  Should be 25% normal, 25% hypo, 50% het.  Even a homo to het should give you 50% hypo and 50% het.  Somebody is smiling on you!!!!!!

I'm stoked for you!!!  That's the kind of luck I'd like to have!

Steve

----------


## Frankgtp

Hi guys,
 The first "special" shed today while i was at work.  :Taz:   :Smile:  
I checked a few time and the shed is clear.
I tried to take it for a belly shot but he didnt seems to like it.( hehe he got me 2 time).
I'm waiting for all the baby to shed for group picture.
The one who just shed seem to glow !!  :Sunny:  


Thx for looking!
Frank

----------


## catawhat75

Pretty amazing :eek:

----------


## Purrrfect9

Daaaaang.. Care to buy me a lotto ticket with that luck?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sasquatch Art

Wow, what luck. Little beauties you have there too. 

Hope to see more pics of these little guys.

----------


## Kristy

WOW that is amazing. Congratulations to you. They are beautiful babies. I can't wait to see more pics.

----------


## ama1997

Cool nice looking babies.Good luck with them. Could you post a group pic or 2 of all the babies together. Maybe a few of mom and dad too. Oh if you can find out for sure if they were imports or not. Im not sure on how all the naming works,but if there imports. I think you can name them. A new line of hypo or something like that. Im not sure but never no.

----------


## bait4snake

That is like the most believeable unbelievable thing, lol.  Incredible!  KEEP THEM ALL!

----------


## Ksovich

Just wanted to know how they were doing and if we could see more pictures  :Smile:   That is soooo awsome and congrats.

----------


## CntrlF8

Yes, I most definitely demand recent pics.  :-D

----------


## Frankgtp

Hi all  :Smile:  
 Sorry if i didnt post any other pic i've been very busy with school and work.
So far, 4 have shed (im still waiting for one normal who is a lot smaller than the other).
I've been able to talk with the owners of the petshop were i bought my male in 2006. He told me that each years, he throw a few 50% het yellow ghost and piedball male with the normal.   :Cool:  
As you can see with those picture, the color changed a bit.
I had a very hard time taking picture of those snake, i tried almost any kind of light i could find, but im not able to get the right colors ("lavender") to show.  :Sad:  
Tell me what you think   :Very Happy:  







Thx for looking
Frank  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## West Coast Jungle

That looks like a hypo head! Very cool! No need to wish you good luck, you got it already!  :Rock on:  with your bad self!

----------


## alexbutler

Congrats,  :Sweeet: 
I never have that kind of luck!!!

----------


## Krazy99CL

woow amazing. such a beautiful discovery. congrats man. I love hypos.   :Dancing Carrot:   :Sunny:   :Sunny:   :Sunny:

----------


## adizziedoll

Wow - simply the most incredible story I have heard (about ball pythons anyways)! 


Congrats on this - they are beautiful !!!!!  :Rock on:

----------


## Holbeird

Hmm your ball python is faded.....off color. Must be a defect! If you would like I can take that defective ball python off your hands for you  :Wink:

----------


## Ginevive

You are a lucky man! Most anyone who breeds BPs would love this to happen!

----------


## MelissaFlipski

INCREDIBLE!  That is so cool.  CONGRATS!!  I am DYING for more pictures, too.  Are you able to sleep, or does this keep you up at night b/c you are too excited?!

----------


## bait4snake

I might have to do some asking around at local pet shops and see who they got their bps from, lol.  That really is awesome.

----------


## ama1997

After seeing this Im going to breed a few of the pet shop balls that i have. Ill be holding back the babies to breed back. Never know could get something.

----------


## Ksovich

Can we get some more pictures of these guys now that they are a little older?

----------


## scoobyark

> Can we get some more pictures of these guys now that they are a little older?


Yeah what she said!

----------


## Frankgtp

no problem guys  :Smile: 
Im getting new picture this weekend and ill post as soon as possible.
cya

----------


## Halfdawg

Frank

 We need some new pic's of the Hypo's  :Taz: 

Richard

----------


## dragondavy

All I can say thats awesome and congrats to you bud. :Good Job: 

 The hobby is fun like that. :Very Happy:

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

First I have seen of this thread... congrats on your first clutch and even better to get such a great surprise.

Not just a hypo, but one with such great markings. Love the white under his alien heads.

Can't wait to see my first wee heads pip.  :Smile: 

Bruce

----------


## Emilio

Wow congrat's on some amazing odd's stunning hypo.

----------


## killerkid57

i think i see a hold back

----------


## RegiusCo

Big congrats Frank!  :Very Happy: 

You should come by the Montreal Herpetological Society meetings and show us your beauties. Did you sex them? 

Marc

----------


## cassandra

I missed this thread the first time around...WHOOOOAAA!!! First we had a member who lucked out with a new strain of surprise pieds and now a suprise hypo...just unbelievable odds, getting two unrelated parents, BOTH het for hypo....

just WOW.  :Rolleyes2: 

And gorgeous too...=)

----------


## Frankgtp

Hi !
Tyvm for all the reply guys  :Smile: 
Sorry if i havent posted any updated pics yet i've been very busy with school, work and keeping care of herp.
New pics comming soon.
The first one (normal) who piped, passed out last week. 
I tried but wasnt able to make him eat  :Sad: 
But here the good news, the 4 other eat very well.
Already switched to frozen mice.
I finnaly got them sexed  :Dancin' Banana: 
3 ghost = femelle
1  normal (or het) = femelle




> Big congrats Frank! 
> 
> You should come by the Montreal Herpetological Society meetings and show us your beauties. Did you sex them? 
> 
> Marc


Hi Marc
I went to the november Montreal Herpetological Society meetings and its your partner (Michael) who sexed them for me !!

Ty all
(Sry for my english still learning)

----------


## Laooda

:Surprised: 



Wow!

----------


## Frankgtp

Hi   :Smile: 
Just wanted to do a quick picture update.
Very hard to get the true color to show  :Sad:  
Tell me what you think.  :Very Happy: 
ty

http://img131.imageshack.us/img131/2862/001ky8.jpg

http://img131.imageshack.us/img131/1690/002fa2.jpg

----------


## rabernet

They're beautiful! You must be thrilled every time you look at them!

----------


## scoobyark

Very nice! Thanks for the update! :Smile:

----------


## lovepig78

you must have been so pleased with that suprise.
congrats

----------

